# Peep sight is crooked



## NekoCase (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a noob, so forgive me if my terms are off. Anyway, I adjusted the draw weight on my bow, and now the peep sight is crooked. Whenever I pull the string back the sight is completely sideways, and I can't even look through it. I can twist the string beforehand, and it will be straight, but I figure that would reduce my accuracy as the alignment wouldnt be consistent, not too mention it's a major pain. The peep sight is the kind with a cable connecting it to the string in front, which someone informed me should pull it straight when the bow is drawn. I was going to take it to the shop, but decided to ask on here first.


----------



## xOHIOHUNTERx (Nov 10, 2013)

Is it a new bow? This sometimes happens until you break the string in. Sounds like you need your string twisted a couple turns. Or sounds like you need break in your bow. Take it to the bow shop.


----------



## NekoCase (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, it's new, and I adjusted the draw weight to the max the day after I got it. Can I twist the string or break in the bow myself. I shot it close to a 100 times since I increased the draw weight. I barely shot it when the weight was lower.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Factory string, put about 300 arrows through it then you will have to press the bow and twist the string to adjust correctly. The 300 shots will have the string and cables settled by then. String creep is what you are seeing right now, normal with *"the majority"* of the mass produced factory strings


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

get a string from VT or Ray knight and forget about it!


----------



## NekoCase (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ADD half twist to top or bottom to get it aligned, dont take out, but add to the twist. bet it gets you where you need to be....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

after that many shots the string should be settled in, so you'll have to press the bow and put a half twist or full twist into the string, to get the peep to come around right. sometimes with OEM factory strings a little twisting never stops and small adjustments are necessary every once in a while. that's the reason we all go to the good string builders for strings.
as dwagoner said, always add twists, never subtract them when aligning a peep. and make sure your peep height is absolutely right, before twisting, because an adjustment in height will change the alignment and cause you to go through the pressing and twisting process, all over again..
many times with factory OEM strings, you'll need to rotate your loop so that when the loop is straight back at full draw, it brings the peep into perfect alignment. this is OK if the loop doesn't have to be too far out of position at brace, but it usually means the string is not as stable as it should be. if it keeps changing, it's time to look at a new string from a good builder.


----------

